# New 140G Setup...what to add.....



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

So, I picked up a 140G tank (72 x 18 x 25, stand, canopy, XP3, etc, etc)  . Now I'm wondering what to stock it with. It won't be set up for 4-6 weeks...I have to finish doing some work in our dining room (that's where it's going). So, here's a list of what I currently have and some I'd like. Any comments and especially suggestions on other fish would be greatly appreicated. As a bonus, my wife wants me to keep my current 55G cuz she likes the look of it (she's coming along nicely... :thumb: )

Current Fish
18 Demasoni Pombo Rocks
6 Yellow Labs

Fish I'd Like
M. estherea (1M 3F)
P. sp Acei (Msuli) - 6 of these to fill out the upper half
P. socolofi (possibly...1M 3F)
M. cyaneorhabdos (not sure on numbers on these)
C. trewavasae (not sure on numbers on these either)

Will any of the fish I'd like work with the yellow labs and dems? I really like the trewavasae, but not sure if it'd go well with mbuna. Also, if you have any other suggestions I should consider, let me know. I've got a lot of room to work with, and time before setting it up, so let me hear your thoughts.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you planning on donig any breeding for distribution?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Not out of this tank. It'd be a real pain pulling out holding females. I'll keep my 55G as a breeding setup for yellow labs and dems.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Then i think the fish that you like will have no dramas with the fish you already have.
The maingano may be the only problem due to there close resemblance of the demasoni but should be ok. 1m/3 or 4f
Trewavasae again 1m/3 or 4f
Get a group of synodontis multipunctatis for fry control. Be aware that yellow labs and Esterea hybridize constantly even with correct ratios so never sell the fry.
Syno multis are parasitic breeders so if you ever notice them robbing a breeding pair of there eggs and adding there own, pull out the female that is un-knowingly holding there eggs and sell them when the grow. very cool


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Gibbs. I was iffy on the Mainganos too, but we'll see. I definitely will be adding multipunctatus in there for fry control.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

A couple more thoughts on what to add please. I don't plan on breeding in this tank...just want it to be active and colorful. It will have LOTS of rocks. Also the tank will be heavily filtered (XP3 and 2 AC 110s). Anyone is welcome to let me know their opinions...

Current Fish 
18 Demasoni Pombo Rocks 
6 Yellow Labs

Fish I'd Like To Add
M. estherea (1M 3F) 
M. Greshakei (Albino) (1M 3F)
P. sp Acei (Msuli) - 6 of these to fill out the upper half 
M. cyaneorhabdos (not sure if I want these) 
P. flavus (1M 3F)
C. trewavasae (1M 3F) 
N. venustus (1M 1F)
E. cyanostictus (Kasanga) (1M 1F)
S. multipunctatus (3)

I know the gobies are iffy in here, I'm thinking with all the rocks, they might have a place to themselves. Also not sure on the gresgakei and flavus...are they too aggressive? What do you think?

:fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of species. I have a tank with same footprint and the 5 species I have fill the tank nicely. I don't think I'd go over 7. And you've got some aggressive species on your list...if you add some of them I'd do 4 females minimum (like estherae, greshakei, flavus). I think you need more than 1 female for the venustus but maybe someone else will confirm. And the Synodontis Multipunctatus like to be in larger groups...in a 72" I'd do 5.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Let me clarify. I don't intend to add ALL those species. I like those and am wondering which of those I should go with.

Here's what I'm contemplating going with:

Dems (18), Labs (6), Acei (6), Red Zebra (4), C. trewavasae (4), Venustus (depends on if I need more than 1 female...or maybe just 1 male???), S. multipunctatus (3-5). So? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go with 20 Dems in a 72" tank (larger group "fills" larger tank better to spread aggression) and I'd do 4 females of zebra and trewavasae since they are on the aggressive side.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Thanks DJ. Anyone else have any opinions or suggestions??? Mods?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

The tank is up and running...my sig shows the current inhabitants. Today I received 7 F1 Cyno sp. Hara "Gallireya Reef" which I will be attempting to breed. I want them in my 140G, but I want to breed them first and then stock my tank with some of the F2 offspring. I'm also going to a fish auction Saturday where I hope to pick up several new fish for my set up. Some Red Zebras and Acei...and who knows what else. On that same day, I am also picking up some more tanks. I'll be getting a dual iron stand with 45G and 50G complete set ups (tanks, hoods, lights, filters, heaters, etc etc) for $160. :thumb: Can't beat that. Plus I'll be getting some fish and a bonus 20G Long from them as well. So I will be ending up with a fish room unintentionally. The 50G and 45G, a 29G, a 20L and atleast 2 10Gs. My wife is thrilled 
(**heavy sarcasm here**). Anyway, that's my update. I will update again this weekend after everything has played out and I can see what my new fish will be...

:dancing: :fish: =D>


----------



## richardsville (Feb 16, 2004)

> M. Greshakei (Albino) (1M 3F)
> P. sp Acei (Msuli) -


For sure...Those would go great with Labs and Demasoni.



> My wife is thrilled
> (**heavy sarcasm here**).


Been there, done that...and I haven't even approached the number of tanks you are. Good luck at the fish auction!


----------



## goldtopper (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got Elongatus Usisya in with my dems and labs and they get along very well. The elongatus have a rich chocolate brown color while young.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Those Elongatus are nice, topper. :thumb: I may take a look at some of those. Thanks!


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I went to the MCAS fish auction yesterday in Madison Heights, MI. My first time to an auction and it was pretty cool. Lots of nice people who enjoy the hobby and are willing to talk about what they know. Lots of fun.

My primary reason was going down there to pick up two tanks. A dual metal stand with a 45G and a 50G tank. Both are complete with heaters, hoods, lights, filters, decorations, etc. plus some fish. Not bad for $160. Took a lot of cleaning today but I have 1 set up and the other I just need to add water to it tomorrow ngiht. I must be becoming a fish nut...today is my b-day and I spent it cleaning and rearranging fish tanks. lol :dancing:

Now...onto what we all want to see some pics.

Tank shot (redecorated)









Some pics of the newest additions (L. sp. Hongi Super Red Top Kimpuma)



























More tank shots


















Here are some other recent additions in other spare tanks I have...

Cyno sp hara "Gallireya Reef"









German Red Peacocks









N. pulcher (Daffodil)









I had to put the L. sp. Hongi in the main tank because I simply didn't have enough room to put them elsewhere for quarantine. Fortunately I got them from a very reputable breeder and I was checking out their store and things look good, so I took the chance. I'm extremely happy with what I have going, but I think I've reached my limit. Anymore tanks show up at my house and I might end up single again. lol  All in all a great weekend though...

:fish: :dancing: =D>


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

It all looks great. Im sure your wife will get over it, everybody loves cichlids.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks great :thumb: That metal stand with shelves to hold tanks is like what we have where I work in a walk in cooler to store food on. I saw the price of one, not sure of the size but it wasn't near as long or high as ours at work, on e-bay or somewhere online. It was used and they wanted 100 bucks for just the stand so you got a *super* deal. What kind of filters did you get with the tanks, stand, etc.? I can't believe you scored all that for $160.00 (I think that's the price you said you paid, right?)

I got a 29g. tank with the hood, light, white gravel that I like, 3 big white rocks of some sort, a practically new Fluval 305 filter, and a pretty black iron stand that will hold another 29g. tank on the bottom shelf for FREE off of freecycle.org. A girlfriend called me and told me it was just listed and gave me the phone number. I jumped on it like a kid on a trampolene :lol: After a couple months the tank got a small leak and I'm working on that now but I still can't complain. I would have been tickled pink with just the filter.

Yep, you know you got fish fever bad when you spend your birthday cleaning tanks. Those red tops are worth it though :wink: . They look really sweet. I think some albino socolofi would look great in that tank. I have 3 in my 55g. tank (1 m. 1 f. 1?) I have a couple more in a grow out tank hoping they are female. The pure white of them really stands out and looks really good.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice pics! =D> (OFF TOPIC ->) What camera do you have? And how much do they run for? :-?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Dewdrop, I got the 45G & 50G with standard heater & lights, Whisper 60 filters and dual metal stand for $160. Also came with a bunch of shells and rocks, and one had sand but there were a ton of snails in it. I don't like those snail infestations. I thought it was a good deal too. I've been contemplating some white fish. I was thinking some M. greshakei (Albino). Good deal on that 29G. Free tanks are always nice.

Mobius, I have a Canon Digital Rebel XT camera. It was about $650 new. I don't really know how to use it too well yet. It has so many features...I need a class to learn how to use everything properly. It's a really nice camera though.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Well, I should probably post an update here.

The tank is doing really well. I've got several dems holding (what else is new). The yellow labs are doing good, but I'm convinced I have 5 males and 1 female (what luck). The hongis are good and I think I lucked out there with 1 male and 4 females. I created a fry pile to salvage any dem fry. So far there is one little guy who's been in there for about a month. There may be more but I only see him. He's getting quite bold at feeding time. One of the yellow labs knows he's in there and keeps stalking him, but so far the little guy is doing good. I'd like to see him make it...so we'll see.

I placed an order today to finish stocking my tank. I'm adding 6 Acei, 4 Red Zebras, 3 Albino Socolofi and 3 C. trewavasae Mloto Likoma. I'm hoping the haps do ok because I really like them, but if they don't I can move them into another tank...I have several. I should receive the fish Tuesday...so looking forward to that. That's about all for now.

:fish:


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm...looks like time for another update. The tank is going along good. Out of the fish I last ordered (see previous post), I lost one Albino Socolofi. He was really huge when I received him (seemed obese), but I guess that's no too bad for the total number of new fish. Here are some pics.




























That little guy that was surviving before is still hanging on. Now he comes out to eat with everyone else and pretty much no one bugs him. Ocassionally someone might "inspect" him, but looks like he'll survive.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Here's another update. I currently have 2 Acei holding, some dems and maybe a hongi. I've been waiting for them to start breeding so we'll see how it goes. I salvaged some Acei fry when I did a cleaning last week. Here are some pics:














































And here's a pic of a dem mom protecting her fry from me and my evil camera...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Zulan (Jan 29, 2009)

Now that you have all these new kinds of fishes, which one is your favorite? Your hongis are among the nicest once I've seen.

I've heard the Acei are boring, do you agree?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Actually, my current favorites are not in this tank. I like the White Top Haras alot and have some F1s growing out in another tank. In this tank, I think my fave's are tied between the dems and hongis. They both look awesome when strutting their stuff.

I don't agree with the Acei being boring. Mine are always swimming around (and not just at the top...up down and in between, in & out of caves, etc.) plus they are always scavenging for food and picking algae off rocks. Adding them into the tank seemed to bring the activity level way up. So I like them...plus they're colors are pretty nice to me!


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

BTW you take great pics!

I got hooked on dems becasue of one of your threads and those Hongis are looking mighty nice as well hmmmmmm.............. Robmc13 another member on this site was talking about getting some and I was looking at some pics and thought maybe now after seeing yours I might get in trouble...thanx for the helpas if I needed it geeez! :drooling: :thumb:


----------



## shoebag22 (Oct 14, 2007)

please keep us up to date... the hongis do look great and would love it if you gave us all a heads up if you decide to sell some...
what kind of breeder pen do you have pictured? Does it float or is it attached to the side of the tank? it appears to be a mesh material, do the fry get eaten/sucked through by the adults?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Great looking tank. Very colorful. I like the way the albino socolofi really stand out. Think I'd get a few more of those 

You take great pics too. Would love to see some of the white top hara including a full tank shot(hint :lol: ).


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

shoebag, the breeder pen is made out of mesh. I buy them at wal-mart for like $4. I use them in 10G tanks so there are no adult fish to suck the fry out through the mesh. I put the holding moms in nets until they are ready to spit or be stripped. It works pretty well.

Dewdrop, I like the Albino Socolofi as well. They do stand out in the tank. I'd like to pick up another male and another female to make a small group. Can't trust any I find around here though.

Tonight I tore down the tank (removed all the rocks) and removed some holding fish. My hongis finally did it. I have 12 hongi fry. They still have egg sacs attached but look to be doing good. I also got a good 65 acei fry and about 50 acei eggs from 2 acei. I have the eggs in a tumbler...we'll see how that works out. Here are some pics.

140G Tank









Hongis


----------



## shoebag22 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the nets... happen to know the brand name?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nah, but if you walk through the wal-mart fish section I'm sure you'll see them. They're in a flat box and you put the nets together.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Well, I finally decided to switch the tank to sand...and it's done. Here are some pics of the switch and the finished product.

*Temp home for fish*









*Removing the gravel (what a mess in there)*


















*Sand in tank*









*Tank redecorated*









*Fish back in*


























































































I'm very happy with the way it looks.

Stocklist includes Demasoni, White Top Haras, Acei, Yellow Labs, Hongis, Albino Socolofi, Daffodils and a German Red Peacock.


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks so much better with sand!


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Here are some recent pics from my tank.

Firefish









Hongi SRT









Yellow Top Mbamba


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Turtleman your tank looks great. Nice selection of fish.

:thumb:


----------

